# 66" Vplow on Scag hydro walk behind mower



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Here it is - my 1992 52" Scag hydro 14hp fixed deck w/b with my 48" homemade Vplow (fully adjustable like the big ones not just a fixed V) with wings, total width 66". The wings were makeshift as is the lift, but I had to do this w/o spending alot of time because I had it on the tractor but we are in for some snow sometime. The wings are plywood and the lift is a strap that you just pull and loop around the hydro fluid tank neck. The plow is pretty lightweight, it just mounts on the anti scalp roller bracket. You can still ride on the sulky (not shown). Just waiting for the snow now.. hehehe  
will post pics later when we get the white stuff which should be a few times in the next week or so. Hopefully. anyway here it is. enjoy!


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Now I should contact the city to see about doing sidewalks LOL. No not really going to but this would be the one for the job huh?


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

I am speechless.



Bryan


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

hmmm is that good or bad bryan?
lol


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

I think someone has too much time on their hands


----------



## fordman (Oct 31, 2001)

Looks good, I wish I had a setup like that for some of the sidewalk I have. Looks like it would even work on small drives. Have fun plowing with it.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

> _Originally posted by BushHogBoy _
> *hmmm is that good or bad bryan?
> lol *


"opinions are like rectums, everyone has one and they all stink"

I'm going to keep my opinion to myself on this one. I'm pretty sure what everyone else is thinking.

Bryan


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

I don't think that plywood is a good idea for wings. Esp. osb board. A nice set up would be without the deck and a full v blade. just a thought.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

oh gee thanks Greg LOL Need to beef up the mounting too since I added the wings. Thinking just a chain or cable on both sides hooked to it and the caster wheel arms will do fine. Just to relieve some side pressure.


----------



## snow (Jan 5, 2001)

This photo was borrowed from tovarssnow.com . Someone was selling a v plow to go on a scag hydro. Might be worth looking into to get some ideas for a future project. 

Bryan


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

brimow - it's not OSB, it's regular 1/2" plywood, but it has leaves frozen stuck to it, making it appear to be OSB. What is a full V blade? this is fully functional just like the big ones, from V to scoop position. The wings are just till I have time to make nicer steel ones painted to match. 
fordman, thanks I will have fun with it. I just have 3 drives including my own and don't have a truck/plow so this is it. 
bryan - first time i've heard that ROFLMAO


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Oh yes, my reasons for leaving the deck on are:
1) more weight = more traction
2) quicker hitching, more convenience
3) can double as a leaf plow, so you want to use both at once.
4) since it has 4 wheels and more weight up front I can use a sulky with it, I don't know if you could do that with the setup like Bryan pictured or not? Anyway, this is the way I want it. A friend of mine has a Scag just like this but 48", we might mount the plow we made for his Craftsman on his Scag now that I know how to easily. It's a 44"??? straight blade, I forget how wide we made it. Something like that though.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

BushHogBoy,

I was just busting on ya!! 

Give us some pics of it in action when you get a chance 

Greg


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

> _Originally posted by snow _
> *"opinions are like rectums, everyone has one and they all stink"
> 
> I'm going to keep my opinion to myself on this one. I'm pretty sure what everyone else is thinking.
> ...


LMAO

So does this mean you are going to add to your signature; Scag 52" hydro WB with 66" manual V Plow?

Now I got to remove "let it snow" from mine so it don't look like i copied from yours.


----------



## lawnkid (Feb 5, 2002)

I agree with greg Eric, how do you get all this time to rig all this stuff up? I play on 3 soccer teams, have homework, and barely have any tim eto cut lawns. I will only be laying on one team hopefully in the Spring. Otherwise, I think it's good but change the plywood to something else, those things will snap in half on your first run. Another point, I see you're spending all this money on equipment but you're not making any. Stop spending b4 you go under. Just a suggestion from a friend. I was just like you in the beginning but you have to realize you have to sometimes say I can do without that. Jmho


----------



## Pelican (Nov 16, 2001)

Did someone say "plagiarism"?


----------



## BRIMOW525 (Jan 23, 2001)

When i said a full v, I mean one that is all the same material. Like the one that snow posted. I've heard of rigging stuff to get by but using wood as wings.... forget it. As far as the weight issue with the deck, it wouldn't be too easy trucking that thing around deck and all. Plus a little hard to operate.If your going to invent or fab something make sure u plan it through and do it right.


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

As for using wood - I saw the darnest set up last year. A 3/4 ton pick up with a plywood "plow" attached to the bumper. Used it to plow a lot. It didn't look like there was any way to angle or raise it, but didn't look at it close up. 

I guess it worked for them.

Anyway, I thought BushHogBoy was being pretty innovative with his setup.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

Hey lay off guys, it was just for now, and it did the trick! It's snowing cats and dogs and snowmen! LOL. More coming down! Heres a couple pics. It worked great, just too bad my sulky had a flat. I'm happy with it.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

couple inches of snow and still coming down strong. Time to go back out here in a little while. May let it pile up more to give it a run for it's money


----------



## GeoffD (Dec 21, 1999)

Way too much free time on your hands.

Geoff


----------



## chtucker (Sep 6, 2002)

It looks better than the plow I made for my bicycle when I was 6-7 years old................... That ended up being a scratching post for the family cat


----------



## Mick (May 19, 2001)

I agree with Howard. That's a whole lot better than what I was using at 15 to move snow.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2003)

BushHogBoy,

Looks like it works pretty good
 

Just a little quick plowing advice though 

You need to either start on one side of the drive and windrow to the other. Or, start in the middle, and windrow to either side.

The way you started, you have to move snow across an already cleared area 

Keep it up though!!!!

Greg


----------



## Alan (Mar 2, 2000)

My own "first plow" was a wooden one rigged on the front of a two wheel garden tractor. All wood as I didn't have the ability to work metal at that time. Moldboard was curved though, made of 2x4s with aluminum flashing on the front and a piece of angle iron lagged to the bottom for a cutting edge.

The first vehicle plow I got involved with was rigged on the front of Dan Desorscie's father's old Chevy sedan. Almost all wood again and a manual lift. ME! Sitting on the fender, pulling a rope, while Dan drove. Neither of us had a license then, so that makes us 15 at the oldest. Their property abutted the school land, there was about 2" of snow so we took the car crosslots to the school yard and tested it there. Mr. Hines, our english teacher just shook his head and turned away laughing when he saw us. Kinda like Da Yoopers "Rusty Chevrolet",, people laugh when I drive by, I wonder what's the joke.


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

geoff, yes I know 
Dockboy, I know, i was just screwing around  
Alan, ROFL
It works really well, It suprised me even and I couldn't beleive the traction it was getting (seemingly more than my GT). It's still snowing!


----------



## OffRoadPlow (Dec 30, 2002)

BushHog,
Keep up the good work! You're well on your way into the Business... And don't worry about the pokes, most of the people in here have done the same or worse, just not all are as brave as Alan to admit it.  His "first plow" is hilarious, but you should see his works of art with metal now. With the part when you listed
*1) more weight = more traction
2) quicker hitching, more convenience
3) can double as a leaf plow, so you want to use both at once.
4) since it has 4 wheels and more weight up front I can use a sulky with it* 
Your much further than most are/were at your age, its just the first part of the ladder you are climbing,,, Enjoy your creation!!  And post some action pics when you can...


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

update - it worked great this storm, with this dry snow it's hard to get a clean scrape though - the main plow has a rubber edge about 3/16" thick and the wings are just wood. No problems with them, just made sure not to overload them. I'm thinking about in the future make a 60" straight plow for it with a better mounting and lift system and make it heavier than this one, and make a remote angle lever for it too, maybe have a steel edge on it with caster wheels to support the bulk of the weight, and then have rubber wings (semi mud flaps) so that if it gets overloaded, they will just flex out of the way. That might work good.. or make a 54" main blade with the wings, but 66" is the widest I want it. Any wider and it's just not as maneuverable. Maybe have spring trip on it. That sounds good for next year though. Who knows, if I grow business enough (lawn care) I might even have a truck and plow by then. Maybe not plow, but truck probably (hopefully). All in all I'm happy with this setup and it works great, so your bashing is useless because you're WRONG!!!!!! hahahaha!!!!   
Eric


----------



## CARDOCTOR (Nov 29, 2002)

hey mcgiver 
looks great maybe you can find somebody with an old tractorblade think about chains in heavy snow 

who said american ingenuity is dead.





cardoctor
GO EAGLES:waving: :waving:


----------



## DYNA PLOW (Oct 14, 2000)

more power to ya BUSHHOG! keep the brain spinnin, atleast your not sittin on the couch.
i made a wooden drag plow for a kawasaki 3 wheeler i had when i was a youngster.......didn't work for $$hit, couldv'e done more with a shovel but the little gear head in me could'nt let the motorized wheeler sit when there was snow to play in!
turned me into a fabricater for life though, thanks for the post, it brought back good memories.
dan


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

My first plow. a 4' X 8' sheet of half inch plywood reenforced with a few 2x4's and powered by 2 boys, one of which was me.

Basic, simple, and cheap. Also lasted a few winters LOL.


----------



## SnowGodFather (Aug 1, 2001)

Here he is on his mower "Ranch King"


----------



## baddboygeorge (Oct 20, 2002)

*BUSHHOGBOY*

hey buddy your rig looks a little rough but at 15 the **** i made looked rough to . but i take my hat off to ya cause at 15 alot of youngsters are sitting in front of the t.v. playin playstaion .instead for out hustlin an i like that keep up the hard work !!


----------



## sk8boss (Feb 10, 2003)

You know...there was just a thread posted bout funny or weird incidents we have seen, I think this one ranks up near the top for me!


----------



## BushHogBoy (Nov 30, 2000)

FYI, the pic of 'godfather's isn't me. LOL. On LS when he posted that someone said he is wondering who left the oil funnel on the seat and someone else asked wonder if he likes it or not LOL.
I have made some improvements to the plow, might post a pic later. I think it looks better and works better.
Eric


----------

